# Bittybrat



## Bittybrat (Nov 18, 2012)

Hello I live in Alaska and I love it! I hunt, fish and enjoy the outdoors but my real passion is my backyard micro " farm" I have have 10 chickens. All hens because the city does not allow roosters. My girls are what I call my "chick therapy", I enjoy bring them treats, collecting feathers and of course eggs. I dream of becoming self sustaining. We are a long way from it but we are making progress - sometimes slower then I like, lol. I have 5 turkeys but 2 will be Christmas and thanksgiving dinner. I try very hard to to keep all my pets happy with only one bad day - harvest day. I enjoy feeding my family healthy humanly treated meals. We also have quail. I love pickled quail eggs! So does my husband  he is wonderful and is my greatest support. He will roll his eyes has I keep bring home more animals but always chips in to help me care for them. We also have 3 great children, that love all the pets. They are 12, 10 and 2. My next step will be getting dairy goats. I'm still trying to find out if its allowed in the city *crosses fingers*  . Well that's me in a nut shell.


----------



## HankTheTank (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## Bittybrat (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks! What kind of goats do you keep? Any advice what is a good milking breed to start out with?


----------



## Bridgemoof (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 18, 2012)

Welcome!

If you are not on much land AND can have goats, I would look at the Nigerian Dwarf. Good for milk, small in size, very friendly personable pets! If you need a lot of milk aim for real good proven dairy lines, if volume isn't so much an issue than you really don't need to go through the expense of high end proven dairy lines.  There are also a lot of mixes out their that would be great too. Two of my ND are larger than the standard  max size. One is 3/4 inch over the other maybe 1- 1 /2 inches over. I knew they would be on the large end, they are not registered. It works very well because they are not real small like a pygmy, which it seems a lot of ND breeders are breeding them to be on the very small end. But not a big dairy goat like a nubian or alpine. I like big goats, they just eat a lot more, take up more space etc. and if you have children I think smaller goats are more pet like for them, just not as intimidating as a big goat. Just my opinion.
I have a lamancha too! She is only 9 months old now and getting big, she is sweet but jealous and a real stinker. My ND's never try to get out, the lamancha....  . I have a feeling she is going to be a lot to handle. Her momma was a lovebug too, but not naughty. Would see her owner coming with the pail and run up to him and stand perfectly still waiting to be milked.

I am a poultry person. I love my poultry. It's a shame you can't have roosters. They are my favorites.

There is another member on here from Alaska! I think that makes 2 now!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Nov 19, 2012)

That is awesome that you can have chickens in town!!! Lots of towns won't allow farm animals of any kind!
I have never lived on a property smaller than 160 acers, so can only imagine what it must be like not being able to own, or have the room for all the furry and feathered friends that I am used too!!!  
Good luck with the goats!!!!


----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 19, 2012)

I have an urban friend - she and her husband had chickens in Duluth MN. Only hens allowed there too.

Now they moved to St Paul...and still managed to find a large lot and will be getting chickens again. Again, only hens allowed. Our nearby town of 50,000 did briefly have a chicken ordinance...but d/t lack of interest, this past year they voted it out....how sad


----------



## Bittybrat (Nov 19, 2012)

Alice Acres said:
			
		

> I have an urban friend - she and her husband had chickens in Duluth MN. Only hens allowed there too.
> 
> Now they moved to St Paul...and still managed to find a large lot and will be getting chickens again. Again, only hens allowed. Our nearby town of 50,000 did briefly have a chicken ordinance...but d/t lack of interest, this past year they voted it out....how sad


Oh wow that would be sad, I have talked to my husband about moving but we really like the school, our neighborhood and our house.. But it's temping. I would love more critters


----------



## Bittybrat (Nov 21, 2012)

Well good news for us- my baby quail have been hatching all day and we have about 20 of those cute little guys running around in the brooder. I honestly did not expect so many to make the incubation period...not sure what I'm going to do with so many...eat the adults maybe 

We have been checking local goat keepers, I have one more herd to check out before we settle down on the 2 does we will bring home- I can't wait!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice!!!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 22, 2012)

Glad to see that you are journaling.  Enjoy your animals and good Luck on being able to have a goat.


----------



## Bittybrat (Nov 25, 2012)

I found my goats today!! I'll bring them home in a week one is a doe Nigerian dwarf and the other is a doe lamancha!! I can't wait. We are also going to build a small 8x14 barn


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 26, 2012)

Just so ya know....we are picture addicts here, so we EXPECT pictures!   How old are they?


----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes, you have over 10 posts now, so you can add in photos!


----------

